# Virgin Turkey Hunter



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi guys, This is my first visit to the turkey forum. For some reason, I have this killer itch to try and hunt turkey with my bow this Spring, if I get a tag. This will be my first time turkey hunting. I have been reading and watching turkey hunting DVDs but I am not satisfied. I need some tips from you people. First of all, I have a Primos diaphram call and a MAD box call. I can manage a decent yelp on both of them, but am wandering which one is better for what type of calls, and which one of these is the most versatile. Do I really need to know how to do all of the different calls, or can I get buy with just a couple?Also, how is the slate call. I plan on hunting alone and have seen where guys strap them to their leg. I would think that would be pretty handy.

Decoys, are they a must? Scouting, when do you start and other than the obvious(turkeys), what do you look for? I know concealment is a big factor. Will I need a blind or a stand if I use a bow?
Any help is appreciated. And feel free to comment on the things I missed.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good questions... if you are going to hunt with a bow, a mouth call is a must. I have been hunting turkeys a long time and never killed a turkey over a decoy, or in a blind. on the other hand, i have some buddies that wont get out of the car without them. you will be fine if you keep your calling simple. Most of the time less is more. It would help you though if you had some sort of a screen so the turkey can't see you draw...

boys count um, men drink um.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

If you could afford it a ground blind like a double bull blind would be nice, but a screen of some sort would do the trick. You are gonna want to make sure you are hidden well, because in order to get a good shot with a bow you will more than likely have to get a turkey within 15 or so yards, and that's no easy task.

As for calls a mouth call works great for when they start to get close, then you don't have to move at all and it leaves your hands free to shoot. I would use the box call when they seem far away and on windy days, they produce a lot of volume. I would also suggest investing in a slate call, it doesn't hurt to have variety in your calling sounds.

It is a good thing that your are studying up by reading, and watching how it is done. Keep it up and good luck


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Do you guys use locator calls? If so, which one is better? From what I have seen on DVDs, the crow is probably the easiest and most widely used one.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

if you are planning on hunting up north,(back home) we've had them repond better to a owl call, crow works also, but if i had to choose one i'd go with the hooter.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have always used a crow call. But the more I learn about turkeys, the less I think it matters. The whole idea of a locator is to "shock" them into gobbling. For example I was hunting with Wayne Pearson from ESPN last spring in the Black Hills, and he pulled out a Peacock call, that god aweful sounding thing worked about 75% of the time. I know they use them in the south quite a bit, but there is not a peacock within 250 miles at least. Point being, I have learned to like anything loud, that will cary a long way.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Adam....

Calls:
First off you will need to know how to use the mouth call since u are using a bow. Learn the yelp, cluck and purr. That is all you need to know.

I personally carry three slate calls with 5 different strikers, 7 mouth calls, box call, and two locator calls.

My locator calls are an owl hooter and a crow call. both work about 30% of the time. Like others have mentioned almost anything works. I have heard turkeys "shock gobble" to coyotes, wood duck peeps, geese, crows, lightning, wind making branches creek, thunder, ducks, owls...list goes on and on.

Scouting:
Get out and start scouting now. Find out where the birds are now. As simple as taking a drive. Then when the snow starts to melt and it gets to be the first week in april. Start the hard core scouting. One thing I stress: *DON'T BRING YOUR CALLS*. The reason why is you don't want to educate the birds on your calls. This scouting trip find where the birds are roosting, were they are struting, where the hens are feeding, etc. Find the birds routine.

Blinds:
I have hunted out of blinds but I prefer natural veggitation. Also with blinds you are less mobile. But with you using a bow...you will need something to conceal your movement. Once you find the birds routine you can build a blind in that area. Find a big tree or windfall and make your blind out of that. Cut some leafy branches and stake them around a spot. I have killed 4 birds out of the same blind I made about 6 years ago.

If you have any other questions feel free to send me a pm.
Chuck


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Chuck


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

coyote howlers, and elk bugles seem to work the best for locators. the guys i work with say the pressured birds back east will sound off to an elk bugle when they wont sound to anything else. if your not hunting pressured birds, your calling technique shouldnt be a huge issue, just learn the basics, and build from experience. hunting with a bow is going to be a challenge, i tried to kill one all last spring with a recurve, and shot about 12 times without hooking up. just try and conceal your movements as much as possible, i swear the little bastards can see around trees. most of all have fun, and let me know if you connect.


----------

